# hot and cold reversed??



## mollydodger (May 28, 2012)

I just flushed out my water heater and now have a bizarre problem. One bath vanity faucet now has hot and cold reversed. Nothing was done to that faucet. I am suspecting something has happened to the Moen shower valve that is causing the issue. The faucet is in the same bath with the shower control and the shower control works fine. I suspect the shower control because it is in the same pipe run as the faucet and they both are nearest the water heater compared to the rest of the home. Everything else in the house works fine. Is it possible that something in the shower vale is allowing the hot/cold to reverse downstream and for the shower to function OK? Thanks for any input.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hire a plumber and pay him for his expertise and skill.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds like the transvestite valve in the medium chase.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mollydodger (May 28, 2012)

*your reply*

Indie, Thanks for your reply....I am a tradesman with thirty five years as an electrician. I wouldn't hesitate to help a fellow tradesman with an electrical problem if they asked. I am sorry that you are seemingly offended at someone asking for a little advice. I am NOT pretending to be a plumber nor do I do plumbing as a "side job". You seem to be a little quick to condemn.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

mollydodger said:


> Indie, Thanks for your reply....I am a tradesman with thirty five years as an electrician. I wouldn't hesitate to help a fellow tradesman with an electrical problem if they asked. I am sorry that you are seemingly offended at someone asking for a little advice. I am NOT pretending to be a plumber nor do I do plumbing as a "side job". You seem to be a little quick to condemn.


 
If I went to an electricians forum I would not expect for them to help or welcome me.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Sounds like the transvestite valve in the medium chase.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I have seen this before. The franastan fails, causing siphoning on the hot side into the transvestite....the chase is only involved if the pressure is below 3 knots, and the transvestite has a check valve.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Yall guys are to messy to be on here...were "plumbers" yall romex slingers need not stay....

http://www.electriciantalk.com/

I'm still mad about the other day, sparky had run romex across the attic pull down door.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I have seen this before. The franastan fails, causing siphoning on the hot side into the transvestite....the chase is only involved if the pressure is below 3 knots, and the transvestite has a check valve.


Is that with a head wind?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Is that with a head wind?


You have to take head pressure reading on the transvestite.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

